
Core i9-10900K Intel with 7.7GHz overclock – world record RAM speeds - kooskoos
https://www.techradar.com/in/news/core-i9-10900k-hits-new-highs-for-intel-with-amazing-77ghz-overclock-and-world-record-ram-speeds
======
raghava
Ah, finally, one could build a PC that runs Slack, MS Teams, VSCode, ~200
Chrome Tabs and other necessary stuff.

    
    
        Der8auer recently conducted an experiment where he pushed an FX-8350 to 8.1GHz (on liquid nitrogen), and dropped it to 7.5GHz, then ran Cinebench R15 – but even at this level, the old processor still couldn’t match the single-core performance of modern Ryzen chips, being slightly slower than a Ryzen 5 2600X (not even a current-gen or high-end Ryzen).
    
        This aptly illustrates that there is a lot more to a CPU than pure clock speed, and underlines the kind of advances we get from progressing through different CPU architectures – with major IPC (Instructions Per Clock) increases – as time goes on.
    

Wow!

